# Ovitrelle out of fridge



## pili-pala (Jun 13, 2009)

I have an Ovitrelle injection left over from a cancelled cycle, however, it was left out of the fridge for about 24 hours when we were moving house. Would it still be OK to use it?

T. xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Ovitrelle can be kept out of fridge for 30 days if used within this time. If it was out of fridge (even for a short time) longer than 28 days ago you would be best to get a new supply.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## pili-pala (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply,

T. xxx


----------

